# Joker: Regisseur nach Mega-Erfolg doch an Sequel interessiert



## Darkmoon76 (17. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Joker: Regisseur nach Mega-Erfolg doch an Sequel interessiert* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Joker: Regisseur nach Mega-Erfolg doch an Sequel interessiert*


----------



## Fraiser_ (17. November 2019)

Nennt sich Gier. Vermutlich auch warum es ein Witcher 4 geben soll. Das wurde zuerst auch ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Enisra (17. November 2019)

Fraiser_ schrieb:


> Witcher 4 geben soll. Das wurde zuerst auch ausgeschlossen.



Das schöne ist ja
Wurde es nie und irgendwie angekündigt wurde bisher da kein Stück
Aber hey, das nennt man dummes Zeug labern um jeden Preis


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. November 2019)

Fraiser_ schrieb:


> Nennt sich Gier. Vermutlich auch warum es ein Witcher 4 geben soll. Das wurde zuerst auch ausgeschlossen.


Es wurde eine Fortsetzung der Geralt-Story ausgeschlossen. Aber ein Spiel im The Witcher-Universum wurde nie ausgeschlossen. Es bisher nur "Würden wir gern machen".


----------



## Agrmpf (18. November 2019)

Einfach fortsetzungsfrei belassen. Das Ende war gelungen, danach muss nichts mehr kommen. Wäre schlicht unpassend.


----------



## Frullo (18. November 2019)

Wenn, dann müsste er (der Joker) auf Batman treffen. Batman, wohlgemerkt, nicht Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Fraiser_ (18. November 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das schöne ist ja
> Wurde es nie und irgendwie angekündigt wurde bisher da kein Stück
> Aber hey, das nennt man dummes Zeug labern um jeden Preis



Dieses Mal helfe ich noch mit Google:

https://www.giga.de/spiele/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt/news/the-witcher-geschichte-von-geralt-wird-doch-fortgesetzt/
https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-teil-3-wird-das-letzte-witcher-spiel-update-mit-geralt,3009109.html
https://de.ign.com/the-witcher-3-xbox-one/83866/news/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-wird-das-letzte-witcher-spiel
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/The-Witcher-3-Spiel-38488/News/The-Witcher-3-Spielwelt-Release-1053987/


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2019)

Fraiser_ schrieb:


> Dieses Mal helfe ich noch mit Google:
> 
> https://www.giga.de/spiele/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt/news/the-witcher-geschichte-von-geralt-wird-doch-fortgesetzt/
> https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-teil-3-wird-das-letzte-witcher-spiel-update-mit-geralt,3009109.html
> ...



gut
du verfasst dumme Aussagen aufgrund von Clickbait und weil Formulierungen falsch verstehst, hätten wir das auch geklärt
Aber hey, nicht nur das auf Clickbait rein fällst, du ignorierst auch noch die direkten Aussagen von CDPR dass Geralts Geschichte zu Ende erzählt ist


----------

